# $221,000 Worth Of Marijuana Plants Seized In Ottawa County



## LdyLunatic (Aug 1, 2006)

Authorities pulled $221,000 worth of marijuana plants grown in rural and agricultural areas across Ottawa County, the largest seizure in recent years, a drug task force agent said.  

The Bureau of Criminal Identification and Investigation and Ottawa County Drug Task Force used a helicopter to spot the plants during the annual Marijuana Eradication program.  A ground crew of agents then pushed through weeds and cornfields to dig up the plants.  

Each plant is worth an estimated $1,000 and could yield two pounds of marijuana, said Don St.  Clair, Ottawa County Drug Task Force agent.  "In Ottawa County, two pounds would go for $2,000 to $2,800," St.  Clair said.  

Areas in Portage Township yielded the most plants, with 126 found behind the Ottawa County minimum security jail at the city limit and in two locations off State Road, he said.  Agents pulled 221 plants from the entire county.  

"They looked like the same person or group was tending the plants," he said.  "They had chicken wire around them to protect them from animals.  They were definitely being taken care of." 

Agents have not found the owner of the plants.  

"It is not uncommon for people to use someone else's land," he said.  "If they used their own land, it would be easier to trace it to them." 

A minor misdemeanor charge is likely against a resident who admitted to owning a single plant found in the 1600 block of Moline Martin Road in the west end of the county, he said.


----------



## Sabby (Aug 2, 2006)

Poor babies, may they rest in peace...*Salute*

It makes you think, though - if the plants are being well tended to, then there's a good chance they didn't find all of them, considering that they were in different locations. The gardener probably has more hidden...Good for him!


----------

